# Ich,  die 1-Jahr-Teich-Besitzerin



## urmeline00 (1. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen
Hier bin ich,  die Nicole - naja eigentlich bin ich schon seit letztem Jahr dabei und habe mir ganz viele Tipps in eurem tollen Forum geholt. Nun will ich mich aber auch mal vorstellen Meinen Teich habe ich letztes Jahr im Mai /Juni fertig gestellt . Eigentlich sollte dieses Jahr noch ein kleiner Wasserfall hinzukommen aber nun gefällt er mir erst mal so wie er ist. Ich habe diese Woche schon ordentlich gewerkelt und alles auf Vordermann gebracht -  bei uns sind die Temperaturen ja einigermaßen angenehm und somit konnte ich schon ein paar Pflanzen für meine Ufermatten setzen. Meine Ufermatten  ziehen leider am obersten Rand kein Wasser und somit setze ich __ Pfennigkraut  und BubiKopf direkt ins Wasser, so dass er hoffentlich den Weg über die Matte nach oben findet.
Viele Grüße


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2018)

Hallo, schön das du deinen Teich hier vorstellst!

Wenn du die Ufermatte im Bereich des Steilufers mit einem feuchten Gemisch aus 1 Teil Lehm und einem Teil feinem Quarzsand einreibst müsste sie eigentlich Wasser ziehen.

   Bei Regen wird ein Teil wieder ausgewaschen und das Wasser kann etwas trüb werden, Das legt sich aber schnell wieder.

 Auf dem Bild ist das Ende der Folie am Teichrand zu sehen. Wenn die Ufermatte Wasser zieht und der Wasserstand im Teich höher ist, kann es sein das Wasser über die Kapillarsperre läuft. Würde ich mal beobachten.


----------



## urmeline00 (1. Apr. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist das Ende der Folie am Teichrand zu sehen. Wenn die Ufermatte Wasser zieht und der Wasserstand im Teich höher ist, kann es sein das Wasser über die Kapillarsperre läuft. Würde ich mal beobachten.



Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe
Eigentlich war bisher noch nie richtig viel Wasser dort - selbst nach tagelangem Regen nicht .
Was könnte ich da noch anders machen ?

Wenn mein Vorhaben mit dem __ Pfennigkraut und Bubikopf nicht klappt, werde ich dein Tip mit dem Sandgemisch mal versuchen .
Viele Grüße


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2018)

Wenn die Ufermatte erst mal Wasser ziehen sollte gleicht sich der Wasserspiegel innerhalb und außerhalb des Uferwalls aus, das heisst wenn der Wasserstand im Teich höher ist als der Folienrand läuft Wasser über. Du könntest versuchen die Folie noch etwas höher zuziehen und von innen und außen mit Steinen abzustützen.


----------



## urmeline00 (1. Apr. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> wenn der Wasserstand im Teich höher ist als der Folienrand



Ahh ok !  die Folie ist zum Glück bei mir immer höher als der Wasserstand !


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2018)




----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Apr. 2018)

Hallo, willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! 

Schön, Dein Teich! Hast Du Fische drin?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## urmeline00 (1. Apr. 2018)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Schön, Dein Teich! Hast Du Fische drin?



Danke für die Begrüßung Goldkäferchen !
ja, bisher sind es Rainbowshiner und eigentlich nur 2 Goldi’s- nach 3 Wochen hatte ich dann hunderte.  Übrig geblieben sind etwa 40. Im Sommer kommen noch __ Moderlieschen hinzu. Aber das war‘s dann auch .


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2018)

Ja Hallo und herzlich willkommen unter den schreibenden 
Schicken Teich hast du da 
Und ne Katze dazu. Und auch ne Wanderbank die durchs Bild wandert, cool.
Goldfische ja das ist so ein Problem ne.
Aus 2 würden 40, dann werden dieses Jahr aus 40, gleich 800  ich hoffe für dich das sie sich nicht dran halten.
Auf jedenfall werden sie vom Nachwuchs deiner kleinen nicht wirklich was durchkommen lassen 
Darf man auch erfahren wie du Filterst?

Edit fragt noch: was ist das für ein Terrassenteich im Avatarbild mit süssen Collie?


----------



## urmeline00 (2. Apr. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aus 2 würden 40, dann werden dieses Jahr aus 40, gleich 800  ich hoffe für dich das sie sich nicht dran halten.



Also der jetzige Nachwuchs ist schon recht groß, teilweise schon 5cm - die wachsen ja wie Unkraut! Und falls es dann doch zu viele werden, freut sich hoffentlich ein NeuTeichbesitzer über ein paar Fische 

Eigentlich sollte es ja ein reiner Natur / Pflanzenteich werden. Nachdem ich aber die Rainbowshiner eingesetzt hatte, sagte man mir dass ich besser filtern soll. Das tut nun ein Oase Biosmart 1600 - den hatte ich aber den Winter über ausgeschaltet.

Ja und der Terrassenteich - oder auch meine Tiertränke - mit dem fing alles an..... dort drinne sind nur Pflanzen und __ Schnecken . Der wurde mir zu klein und ich baute dann den großen Teich . 

         

  

Lg
Nicole


----------



## muh.gp (3. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

Terrassenteich, dann zu klein, dann wieder Spaten in die Hand, dann kleiner Koiteich, jetzt mittlerer Koiteich plus ganz kleiner Teich... kenne ich irgendwie her... möge die Sucht mit Dir sein! 

Sieht alles sehr schön aus! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Michael H (3. Apr. 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Terrassenteich, dann zu klein, dann wieder Spaten in die Hand, dann kleiner Koiteich, jetzt mittlerer Koiteich plus ganz kleiner Teich... kenne ich irgendwie her... möge die Sucht mit Dir sein!
> 
> Sieht alles sehr schön aus! Glückwunsch!


Morsche 

Ist meistens das gleiche Muster .
Die Sucht sei mit dir .....


----------



## Ida17 (3. Apr. 2018)

Hallöchen Nicole,

Collie und Teich, ein entzückendes Bild!
Ich sehe, Suchtpotenzial ist durchaus vorhanden 
Ist bei mir nicht anders gewesen: Ein mittlerer Teich und nur wenig später der erste Koi , aus lauter Langeweile noch ein Mörtelkübel mit __ Schnecken verbuddelt und jetzt? Jetzt habe ich meine ganz eigene Mondlandschaft im Garten, die zum Wochenende hoffentlich verschwindet. Es muss ja spannend bleiben, also wetz den Spaten! 

Apropos, ich muss aufhören zu schnaken, der Teich buddelt sich leider nicht von alleine 

Tschö mit Ö und Glück auf!


----------



## urmeline00 (3. Apr. 2018)

Nee nee , ein Koi Teich wird es garantiert nicht . Wenn ich das Wort Koi schon höre 
Nachbars sind seit 3 Jahren am Koi Teich Bau - riesige knappe 1 Meter Wale schwimmen dort  ....Brauch ich alles nicht . Ich denke ich bleibe mit meinem kleinen Teich glücklich und werde mich dann weiter mit der Gartengestaltung, rund um den Teich ,beschäftigen ! Erstmal ist ein Sichtschutz zu Nachbars fällig , denn es dauert und dauert dort nebenan .


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2018)

Ich lasse auch mal ein freundliches " Hallo " hier. Dein Biotop gefällt mir besonder gut


----------



## Haggard (4. Apr. 2018)

urmeline00 schrieb:


> Nachbars sind seit 3 Jahren am Koi Teich Bau.... Erstmal ist ein Sichtschutz zu Nachbars fällig , denn es dauert und dauert dort nebenan .



Hehe, das denken meine Nachbarn bestimmt auch, wir haben seit September ne riesen Baustelle ( ohne Fische) im Garten und die Tage kommt noch eine dazu.
Ich hätte jetzt auch lieber einen fertigen, kleinen Teich, anstatt einen Krater im Garten...

Dir weiterhin viel Vergnügen mit Deinem Teich und erfreue Dich an den hübschen Fischen


----------



## Küstensegler (4. Apr. 2018)

Seid ihr eventuell Nachbarn ?  

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## urmeline00 (4. Apr. 2018)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Seid ihr eventuell Nachbarn ?



Das wäre ja zu schön , denn alles ist besser als Nachbars riesen Baustelle


----------

